

What is it like to be nonconscious? A defense of Julian Jaynes - anigbrowl
http://www.academia.edu/223717/What_Is_It_Like_to_Be_Nonconscious_A_Defense_of_Julian_Jaynes

======
andreasvc
Unfortunately you need to sign up to read this. Is it any good?

